# anybody successfully linked 1238/9 to Orion with CAN?



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Just asking the brain trust if anybody successfully connected the 1238/9 Curtis controller to the Orion BMS using CAN. The programming looks like it might be a bit daunting on both sides. Any guidance or suggestions appreciated


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

No, in fact I don't own either device. But, what would you want to accomplish by making the two talk? I'm not trying to suggest that it isn't a good idea but literally what is it that you want the communication to accomplish? With this information I might be able to offer some suggestions. Also, do you have documentation on curtis canbus comm?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think a few people have. It isn't that bad actually. If you have a recent purchase from HPEVS, the firmware in the controller supports turning on an option for the most part. Then in Orion (or Elithion), you may have to set up a few CAN messages. 

I know that evmetro has done a bit of work with Orion and HPEVS on his conversions.

Collin, A couple reasons: 
1) So BMS can control cutback on Throttle and Regen
2) It acts as a gateway so you can show a few controller-based values through Torque on an Android device.

Elithion Lithiumate Pro supports the HPEVS control/Torque as well.



Here's a good thread from HPEVS that discusses the BMS/HPEVS integration:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hpevs-144-volt-systems-85812.html


----------

